
451: An HTTP Status Code to Report Legal Obstacles - richardboegli
https://datatracker.ietf.org/doc/draft-ietf-httpbis-legally-restricted-status/
======
greenyoda
Extensive discussion of a related article:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10763151](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10763151)

